# Seized up window hinge. Help!



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

My buddies boat has a walk through glass window with hinge that has seized and will not function properly. I am assuming it did this due to salt exposure. Short of replacing the hinge, which would require welding...can i heat this hinge up and cook the salt out of it and then lube the crap out of the hinge? I know i have cooked salt out of seized bolts in the past, not sure if it works on aluminum hinges. Thanks


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Loose Juice!

What you need is called KEL 132, Hall's in Milton has it. It is a rust inhibitor spray. KEL 132 is some VERY good stuff. I will never buy anything else!!!!! KEL132 makes all other sprays look like water . WD40 , PB blaster are not even in the same league as the KEL 132 spray.

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So KEL 132 will bust through all that saltwater cement?


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Loose Juice.

I have used the KEL 132 on flaking rusted up nuts and bolts. Situations when you think only a torch or cut the bolt is the answer to getting it loose. Try the KEL 132 and you will be sold on it. If I had to guess the KEL will dissolve the salt cement. 

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Kelloggs-57800-Lubricant-Rust-Inhibitor/dp/B000BXKY8E

this it ?


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

THe OLE Loose Juice.

I can not pull up the link. Yes that is it. Made by the Kellogg's company. I friend of mine found his in Amazon. I recently had to change the bolts on my Mercruiser I/O , the transome plate bolts, one can imagine the conditions of the bolts that are in the bilge. Spray some KEL and once it was broke loose I could use my fingers to get the nut the rest of the way off. I bet I can get the exhaust manifold nuts off of a 1974 Ford Pinto with the KEL!!!!!

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Been using this for years. But as usual, with anything good, ya probably gotta order it. I came across a few cans at a small engine shop here in FWB, they can't keep it in stock.

http://www.kanolabs.com/


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Get some kroil from motion industries on navy blvd. This is the best stuff all the industrial plants use it you can spray it on a bolt and watch it crawl up the threads


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Loose Juice.

Hey , the Aero Kroil is just as good as the KEL. 
The KEL has the same smell and color as the Kroil. I ran across the KEL product an stopped looking for the Kroil. I used to work offshore and the captain says we need to change that tire out on the side. The nots were rusted really bad. I was look for a grinder to grin the nut and by off. Just spray some of this on it(the Kroil) and the nut came right off with little effort. The Kroil and KEL are in the same league!!

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, i will go to Navy then since i work on base and its a shorter run than Milton. Thank you guys.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just keep in mind all of the above isn't "instant gratification" juice. Spray some on, come back 5 min later, see how much has been absorbed, spray again. Check out results a few hours later....


----------

